# Dodge Diesel Smog Check Surprise



## 2dogs (Jan 31, 2012)

I went to register my early 1998 Dodge Ram 2500 with a Cummins today and found I needed a smog certificate! I've owned this truck for ten years and this is the first time the State of California has required a smog cert. I already pay $340.00 each year for registration and now I will have to add at least another $50.00 for the cert. The smog station (I have an appointment tomorrow at 10:30) said it is a visual inspection that looks for modifications such as aftermarket intakes or exhaust, chips, removal of the cat, etc. I'm good there but my check engine light has cycled on and off the entire time I have owned the truck. It also is missing one hose that I will try to replace tomorrow before the test.

Wish me good luck.


----------



## adam32 (Jan 31, 2012)

Its all visual. I bought a 2001 Dodge 3500 a few months ago and had to do it. It of course isn't stock; Edge Juice, Super B turbo, air intake, exhaust, etc... and it passed just fine, just depends on the shop since it's all visual.

I didn't have to do the 2004 and its registration was due in November, but I'm pretty sure I'll have to this year since its an every other year inspection...


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Feb 15, 2012)

Did you pass no prob?

is it a 98 12 valve or 98 24 valve? And yes Cali has been doing this. Its a headache for the aftermarket guys.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 16, 2012)

They did a code check with a scanner on my 2001 7.3.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 29, 2012)

Safety only for me on my 07 3500 CTD Dodge


----------



## Aaron441 (Mar 9, 2012)

A lisence plate is $340 freaking dollars in CA??!!!


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaron441 said:


> A lisence plate is $340 freaking dollars in CA??!!!



Ky is nearly that bad,,here you pay property tax on the book value(average retail value) of you vehicle.my 06 ford f-350 is right at $350 this year and if you have more than one vehicle all property taxes must be paid before you can license any of them.Cars ,trucks,camper, boats and motorcyles all fall into this category


----------



## Aaron441 (Mar 13, 2012)

Guess I won't complain about Michigan then. I think ours goes by the original value of the vehicle. My 01 F150 is somewhere around $120.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 15, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I went to register my early 1998 Dodge Ram 2500 with a Cummins today and found I needed a smog certificate! I've owned this truck for ten years and this is the first time the State of California has required a smog cert. I already pay $340.00 each year for registration and now I will have to add at least another $50.00 for the cert. The smog station (I have an appointment tomorrow at 10:30) said it is a visual inspection that looks for modifications such as aftermarket intakes or exhaust, chips, removal of the cat, etc. I'm good there but my check engine light has cycled on and off the entire time I have owned the truck. It also is missing one hose that I will try to replace tomorrow before the test.
> 
> Wish me good luck.



2dogs, thats why I bought a 97...looked for a while but found one, 97 f350 7.3 PSD...... last year of the no smog, did this cuz Im done with giving state money for smog check...its just stupid.....

I mean you pay all this money for registration fee's, then you have to get a smoged every 2 years and give em more money, waste your time making appontment and wating there while its getting smoged, I have better things to do.....


----------



## Sawdust7 (May 2, 2012)

It has a "Check engine" light??? My 99 3500 only has a "Check gauges" light. Tags are 90 bucks down here unless you have an ag exemption then they're around 54 bucks. Inspection $12.50. My ABS popped it's cork several years ago and my "ABS" and "brake" lights stay lit. ABS not required on this truck and I don't like it anyway, too many stops in the middle of intersections and one with a cop sitting at the other light. Guess he figured out I had an ABS moment.


----------



## waldershrek (May 9, 2012)

Sawdust7 said:


> It has a "Check engine" light??? My 99 3500 only has a "Check gauges" light.



No you have one too. It's a picture of an engine that lights up orange. (I'm a fellow Dodge diesel owner. Mine's an 01)


----------

